# Croatian Politician and German Politician on EU Floor Call Trudeau What he Really is...A Thug/Tyrant/Dictator POS !!



## thirteenknots (Mar 24, 2022)

This THE TRUTH being Called OUT !


Croatian Politician on the floor of European Parliament Today calls Justin Trudeau a Tyrant/Dictator.

Trudeau EXPOSED by Croatian politician (rumble.com)

German AfD Politician on the floor of European Parliament Today calls Justin Trudeau a Tyrant/Dictator

AfD Member Christine Anderson just Smacked Down Justin Trudeau with Authority at EU Meeting (rumble.com) 


The United States " Resident " and his band of CRIMINAL THUGS needs to be called out for what they are.

America cannot go on any longer like this !!!!


----------

